# Combining Visual and Letter Memo



## CubeLord (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been browsing speedsolving.com and i wanted to know if there is a way to combine Visual Memo and Letter Pairs? If you reply please try to post a way for both edges and corners.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 11, 2011)

well, i kind of do, but not really. I use visual for corners but memorize the sticker with letters. Like tap DRF-LBD-URF and say/memo DLU.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2011)

I memorise the first two edges visually and the rest with pairs, I often memorise 2-swaps visually too. Corners are done full visual though, that is all.


----------



## CubeLord (Jan 12, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I memorise the first two edges visually and the rest with pairs, I often memorise 2-swaps visually too. Corners are done full visual though, that is all.


2-swaps???? rest with pairs?????


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2011)

CubeLord said:


> 2-swaps???? rest with pairs?????


 
If you like. I usually only memorise easy 2-swaps visually, because when the pieces are in different orientations they're more prone to mistakes.


----------



## mr6768 (Jan 19, 2011)

I memorize corners visually and edges using letters . 
also for 2-swaps and parity I use visual


----------

